# 1000 Euro Gaming PC Kaufberatung Hilfe



## PizzaPasta2010 (10. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen Gaming PC zulegen, der mich etwa 1000 Euro kostet.
Da ich leider nicht viel Ahnung von Computer Hardware habe, möchte ich eine eine Person mit Fachkenntnissen bitten mir zu helfen.

Hier habe ich die 1000 Euro PC Tipps von Gamestar und PC Games :

Prozessor :                         Intel i5-3570k                                                         200 Euro

Mainboard :                        ASRock Z77 Extreme6                        140 Euro

Arbeitsspeicher :          2x4 GB DDR3-1333                      40 Euro

Grafikkarte :                       Nvidia GTX 670                                             340 Euro

Gehäuse :                             Zalman Z11 Plus                                        60 Euro

Netzteil                  :                Sea Sonic G-Series G-550              90 Euro

CPU-Kühler :                     Thermalright HR-02 Macho            40 Euro


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (10. Mai 2013)

oder


Prozessor        Intel i5-3570k                200 Euro

Mainboard    :    Asrock Z77 Pro3                80 Euro

Arbeitsspeicher      :  Kingston HyperX  DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit            60 Euro

Grafikkarte  :      Palit Geforce GTX 660 Ti Jetstream    265 Euro

Gehäuse     :       Xigmatek Midgard II            70 Euro

Netzteil     :   be quiet! Straight Power E9 450 Watt    75 Euro

CPU-Kühler     :   Enermax T40-TB                35 Euro


Dazu kommt dann noch der DVD Brenner und die Festplatte was ungefähr 80 Euro macht


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (10. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß leider nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll. Ich weiß nicht was an dem einen besser und an dem anderen schlechter ist.
Ich würde mich über eine Kaufberatung sehr freuen.


----------



## Kreon (11. Mai 2013)

Der 2. Rechner ist der mit dem besseren Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Wenn du das letzte bisschen Leistung für viel mehr Geld rauskitzeln möchtest, dann nimm den 1. Der 2. reicht aber vollkommen aus.

Kleine Faustregel: 
Für ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sollten
Mainboards <100 Euro 
GraKas zw. 200-300 Euro kosten


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (11. Mai 2013)

Könnte es demnächst eine Senkung der Preise geben ? Eventuell weben neuerscheinender Hardware ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2013)

Schwer zu sagen. Es kommen bald neue Intel-CPUs, so ca Juni/Juli, aber ob deswegen die Preise mehr sinken, als sie es sowieso im Laufe der Wochen tun, kann man nicht sagen.


Und der zweite Rechner wäre bis auf die Grafikkarte nicht langsamer als der erste. Beim ersten ist die Grafikkarte schneller, aber dafür kostet die ja auch mehr. Und eine ab Werk übertaktete AMD 7950 wiederum würde soviel kosten wie eine 660 Ti, wäre aber fast so schnell wie eine GTX 670


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (12. Mai 2013)

Und wie sieht es mit der anderen Sachen aus ? Gäbe es dort Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten oder Tipps ? Ich kenne mich leider garnicht aus
und kann deshalb überhaupt nicht sagen ob der CPU-Kühler von Enermax, oder der von Thermalright besser ist.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2013)

Also, ich würd den zweiten PC nehmen, und falls Du nicht vorhast, zu übertakten, dann reicht auch ein i5-3450 oder 3470 oder 3570 ohne ein "k" als Namenszusatz. 

Die Kühler tun sich an sich nix, die sind beide gut und auch für Übertakten - ohne Übertakten wiederum würd ich einen für 20-25€ nehmen, der reicht völlig aus für eine leise Kühlung.

Beim RAM muss es auch nicht GENAU der genannte RAM sein, sondern nimm einfach 2x4GB DDR3-1600, den es halt grad in "deinem" Shop günstig gibt. Der sollte am besten 1,5 Volt haben, das steht im Shop normalerweise bei den Produktdetails dabei. 1600er passt am besten, 1333 wäre aber auch nicht wirklich "schlimm".

und beim Gehäuse spielt halt auch der Geschmack ne Rolle, die sind aber beide gut.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (12. Mai 2013)

Gibt es beim Mainboard gravierende Unterschiede ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2013)

Das teurere ASRock hat sicher mehr Optionen im BIOS, die aber nur für "Übertakterfreaks" wichtig sind. Ansonsten kann man auch mit nem 80€-Board gut übertakten, es sollte nur den Z77-Chipsatz haben. Ansonsten hat das teurere Board noch mehr Steckplätze, etwas mehr USB-Ports und auch Firewire, falls man das braucht.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (13. Mai 2013)

Wie ich bei der NVIDIA GTX 670 gesehen habe, gibt es mehrere Hersteller und Speichergrößen (ASUS,EVGA,Palit usw. )
Wo liegt der Unterschied ?
Außerdem wollte ich fragen, ob ihr mir eine gute Soundkarte empfehlen könnt (7.1 Surround Sound)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Mai 2013)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Wie ich bei der NVIDIA GTX 670 gesehen habe, gibt es mehrere Hersteller und Speichergrößen (ASUS,EVGA,Palit usw. )
> Wo liegt der Unterschied ?


 
Unterschiedliche Speichergrößen resultieren daraus, dass manche Hersteller die Karte schon werksseitig übertakten und jeweils mit einem anderen Kühler versehen.
Die DirectCU-Serie von ASUS ist im Vergleich zu Referenzmodellen, mit Standardlüfter, sehr viel leiser, sowie die Windforce-Serie von Gigabyte.
Der Unterschied macht sich dann aber auch im Preis bemerkbar.
Wenn es aber nicht unbedingt sein muss, würd ich dir zu ner AMD-Karte raten, sind ein bisschen preiswerter und können locker mithalten.

Hast du später vor dein System zu übertakten? 
Denn dann könntest im Mainboard und CPU sparen.
z.B. reicht dann, wie Herbboy schon sagte ein i5 ohne k und du könntest den Boxed-Kühler für die CPU nehmen, der reicht vollkommen.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (14. Mai 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Hast du später vor dein System zu übertakten?
> Denn dann könntest im Mainboard und CPU sparen.
> z.B. reicht dann, wie Herbboy schon sagte ein i5 ohne k und du könntest den Boxed-Kühler für die CPU nehmen, der reicht vollkommen.


 
Ich habe bei meinem aktuellen System versucht zu übertakten, aber irgendetwas hat nicht funktioniert. Ich kenne mich leider auch nicht so gut aus beim Übertakten, weshalb ich nicht so viele Risiken eingehen möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2013)

Beim Intel Sockel 1155 kann man sehr simpel und gefahrlos übertakten, wenn man nicht an die Grenzen will. Da gibt es Menüs im BIOS, die genau darauf abgestimmt sind, so dass man schnell und einfach auf Werte übertakten könnte, die wirklich jede CPU locker mitmacht.

Ist halt trotzdem die Frage, ob sich das dann für dich lohnt.

Und wegen der Speichergröße: das hat TheBobNextDoor wohl falsch verstanden ^^   du meinst ja sicher nicht größere Bauteile, sondern einfach nur mehr RAM. Und da isses so, dass die 2GB absolut reichen, außer Du würdest Auflösungen über 1920x1080 nutzen wollen. Aber selbst dann wäre der Aufpreis für 4 statt 2GB zu hoch. Die AMD 7950 haben btw immer 3GB.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Mai 2013)

So hier mal eine Zusammenstellung ohne übertakten

CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed 

evtl. ein besserer Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (jedoch intel boxed reicht aus)

Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 oder Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (ein paar SATA3-Ports mehr)

RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB 

Graka: z.B. Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost oder eine Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC

evtl. SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s 

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 

ODD: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk 

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3

würde erstmal so wie es hier steht um die 700 Euro kosten.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wegen der Speichergröße: das hat TheBobNextDoor wohl falsch verstanden ^^   du meinst ja sicher nicht größere Bauteile, sondern einfach nur mehr RAM. Und da isses so, dass die 2GB absolut reichen, außer Du würdest Auflösungen über 1920x1080 nutzen wollen. Aber selbst dann wäre der Aufpreis für 4 statt 2GB zu hoch. Die AMD 7950 haben btw immer 3GB.



Ah, jup.
Mein Fehler, Danke fürs korrigieren


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (14. Mai 2013)

Und wie siehts mit der Soundkarte aus ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2013)

Eine extra Karte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du wirklich gute Boxen oder Kopfhörer hast, ich sag: Boxen Stereo mind 100€, Kopfhörer mind 60€, Headset 100€... da fängt es so langsam an, Sinn zu machen. zB ne Asus Xonar DGX oder so


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (15. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine extra Karte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du wirklich gute Boxen oder Kopfhörer hast, ich sag: Boxen Stereo mind 100€, Kopfhörer mind 60€, Headset 100€... da fängt es so langsam an, Sinn zu machen. zB ne Asus Xonar DGX oder so



Joah ich möchte mir das G35 Logitech Headset holen. Da wäre nee Soundkarte nicht verkehrt


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2013)

Grad dann auf keinen Fall eine Soundkarte holen, denn das G35 hat USB, da ist eine eigene kleine Soundkarte eingebaut. Die Soundkarte vom PC wird davon überhaupt nicht benutzt.

Und wenn das G35 kein USB hätte, wäre es ebenfalls fraglich, ob man den Unterschied onboardsound <=> Soundkarte merkt, weil so ein Headset maßlos überteuert ist im Vergleich zu nem normalen Kopfhörer plus kleinem Mic zum Anstecken.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (21. Mai 2013)

Beim Alternate PC Konfigurator steht, dass der Prozessor                         Intel i5-3570k schon einen CPU Kühler hat. Soll ich dennoch einen sepparaten Kühler kaufen ?


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (21. Mai 2013)

Außerdem überlege ich mir einen neuen Monitor zuzulegen (22 Zoll) .
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen ? Er sollte nicht mehr als 120 Euro kosten.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Mai 2013)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Beim Alternate PC Konfigurator steht, dass der Prozessor Intel i5-3570k schon einen CPU Kühler hat. Soll ich dennoch einen sepparaten Kühler kaufen ?


 
Wie gesagt, wenn du nicht übertakten willst, reicht der i5 ohne "K" und solltest du nicht übertakten, auch wenn du den i5-3570k nimmst, hat der mitgelieferte Kühler, sehr gute Kühleigenschaften.
Wenn du aber unbedingnt einen haben möchtest, kann ich dir den Alpenfön Sella, oder wenn man es wuchtiger mag den Thermalright Macho empfehlen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Mai 2013)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Außerdem überlege ich mir einen neuen Monitor zuzulegen (22 Zoll) .
> Irgendwelche Empfehlungen ? Er sollte nicht mehr als 120 Euro kosten.


 
Ich beweg mich eigentlich meistens im 24 Zoll-Bereich, jedoch hab ich viel gutes über den asus-vs228h gehört. Da er auch als kleiner Bruder des ehemaligen Preis-Leistungsmonitors (Asus VS248H) gehandelt wird.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2013)

22 Zoll find ich auch was arg klein. Nen Monitor behältst Du idR locker 5-6 Jahre, also an sich für 2-3 PC-Generationen. Da sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht wegen 20-30€ auf den Preis achten. Vor allem wenn man dann nen so guten PC kauft wäre nur 22 Zoll was "unpassend" ^^ 

Für 150-170€ gibt es schon sehr gute 24 Zöller, das ist an sich ideal


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (22. Mai 2013)

Könntet ihr mir gute 24 Zoll Monitore nennen ? Mit eingebautem Lautsprecher ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2013)

zB

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00B2HA258

oder http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005OPLG0O

oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ GL2460HM


Du wirst aber doch beim Gamen richtige Lautsprecher nutzen wollen, oder? Ein Shooter mit Supergrafik und dann nur Ton vom Monitor wäre wie nen Ferrari zu fahren, der sich anhört wie ein Smart


----------



## RichardLancelot (22. Mai 2013)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir gute 24 Zoll Monitore nennen ? Mit eingebautem Lautsprecher ?


 Das würde ich auch sein lassen. Die 40-50 Euro für ne 2.1-Kombi hat man dann auch noch übrig.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (3. Juni 2013)

Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch :

Die neue Nvidia gtx 770 ist ja letztens rausgekommen und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich sie mir kaufe.
Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ihr mir ein bestimmtes Herstellermodell empfehlen könntet(nicht die standardversion).
Ich habe da leider keinen Überblick.


----------



## RichardLancelot (3. Juni 2013)

Wenn die Karte die 230 Watt, die sie säuft, auch in Wärme umsetzt, würde ich zumindest kein Referenzdesign oder eine Einzellüfterlösung kaufen. Ich pers. hab bisher eine MSI (FX5800) und 2 XFX-Karten gehabt (GTX260/HD7870). Ich war/bin mit beiden Herstellern soweit zufrieden, zumindest was Leistung, Potential und Laufruhe angeht.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2013)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch :
> 
> Die neue Nvidia gtx 770 ist ja letztens rausgekommen und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich sie mir kaufe.
> Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ihr mir ein bestimmtes Herstellermodell empfehlen könntet(nicht die standardversion).
> Ich habe da leider keinen Überblick.



Bist Du da sicher mit der GTX 770? Leistungsmäßig liegt die zwischen der AMD 7970 und 7970 GHZ-Edition, die billigste GTX 770 kostet aber mehr als die 7970 GHz-Edition oder auch auf 1000MHz übertaktete normale 7970... 

Ganz bestimmt recht leise wird die Gigabyte sein: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die hier könnte ebenfalls recht leise sein wegen der 3 Lüfter: Palit GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X77001042-1045F) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


aber bisher gibt es kaum Meinungen bei Shops, und die Tests, die ich finden konnte, sind mit den Referenzdesigns...


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (3. Juni 2013)

Wie ich gehört habe, soll auch die MSI GTX770 Lightning ganz interessant sein.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2013)

Die hatte ich auch rausgesucht, aber die war "ab Lager verfügbar" nur sehr teuer zu haben...


----------

